# The state game...



## aquariumfishguy

http://www.sheppardsoftware.com/states_experiment_drag-drop_Intermed_State15s_500.html

Let us know how you do! I'll post my score when the moon sets (tired).


----------



## (RC)

I went 37 for 50 w/ ave 100mile error


RC


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Ok, I finally actually played this game (I posted it here so I would remember to try it!).


... I got 46 perfect out of 50. Score 92%, Avg Error - 13 miles. Not too shabby.


----------



## mrmoby

I scored 90% with an average error of 21 miles. It is a cool game. Aggravating as hell though, because I put down quite a few that were so close................yet so far......oh well, off to try it again!


----------



## Damon

40 out of 50. Avg. Error 50 miles. Damn little states!


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Actually, 3 of the 4 states I screwed up on were larger states. For example, I put Arkansas where Missouri was supposed to go. Oh well!


----------



## (RC)

A lot depends on the order the states come up. If you get more of the border states first it's much easier. My second try was 47 of 50 , but I got most border states at the begining.


RC


----------



## hogan

to bad i cant take a screen shot i just got a 100%


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Yeah, I just realized that every time you play it, the states are given to you in a different order. I guess my first try was semi-challenging. I didn't get all the big states first, but it was still fun.


----------



## Lexus

1st try- 88% Correct, Avg. Error 23 miles, Time 243 seconds
2nd try- 90% Avg error 22miles time 200 sec.... I got sloppy

But a good game to learn where the states are!


----------



## CARS

37 out of 49 Average 139 miles. Did better than I thought. Will try again.


----------



## hail_sniper

i did this a while back maybe a week or two, if i remember i got 70% iwith like 100 miles off, ill try again

alright here it is, Score 86% Avg Error 46 Miles Time 287secs


----------



## Bella

27 out of 50 avg error 313 miles. :lol: Hey, I'm candian, and only learned the states in grade 9, in 1999 so


----------



## joe kool

first time out ... and I got all the frickin center states first :evil: 

not too bad though :mrgreen:


----------



## Frop

Remeber that this is a Canadian doing it.


----------



## joe kool

second time up after eating supper.... :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: 

of course it probably helps that I've driven through about 40% of them  :mrgreen: 


:mrgreen:


----------



## penpitt

42 out of 50 with 32 mile error


----------



## Mark

I did okay


----------



## joe kool

it's tough to get better than that... They always through a couple like colorado and nebraska in there with nothing around and its' tough to "eyeball" those guys into place with a blank map :mrgreen: 

I'm sure somebody will get a actual map out and try and prove me wrong the hard way


:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## aquariumfishguy

... In that case, I'd say they have too much time on their hands.


----------



## JandaSeve

86% :mrgreen:


----------

